# Fiancée visa: Landlord permission letter review.



## Bouthaina (May 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm applying for a fiancée visa soon and my fiancé has just received the permission letter from his landlord. This is the body of the letter :

" I am the manager of the property at Flat 2 ********* in which Mr ***** ****** is currently residing . This property is a one bedroom apartment with the following rooms: One bedroom , open plan kitchen/living room and bathroom. I can confirm that the property is for the exclusive use of Mr ******. 

I have been informed that Mr ****** has invited his spouse to live with him in the UK. I am happy that the accommodation is suitable for a couple and ******'s spouse to live with him in the property."

I have a couple of doubts about this letter as the landlord when referring to me said "Spouse" instead of fiancée, and the letter was scanned and sent in an email with the landlord's signature at the bottom but he did not provide any contact details other than his address.

Will this letter be accepted by the UKBA? Or am I right in wanting to request another one? And if so are there any other details that I missed and that should be included in the letter ? 

Thank you for your help .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's fine, as it cover the main points.


----------



## Bouthaina (May 27, 2014)

Even the "Spouse" part?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, a minor point.


----------



## Bouthaina (May 27, 2014)

Okay, thank you for your help !


----------

